
GoDaddy No Longer Supports SOPA - llambda
http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/23/godaddy-no-longer-supports-sopa/
======
ashamedlion
This is pretty hilarious. It was going to happen eventually, but I love how
they're like "we're backing the internet community and this bill just isn't
good enough yet" when they were gung-ho about supporting it before.

People would be fools to buy this. Their original stance really speaks volumes
about their inner workings and mentality. Just because they're backpedalling
doesn't change a damn thing about who they are as a company.

"In an effort to eliminate any confusion about its reversal on SOPA though,
Jones has removed blog postings that had outlined areas of the bill Go Daddy
did support."

That leaves a bad taste in my mouth, too.

------
dkhenry
Just saying we are no longer supporting this revision of SOPA is not good
enough. You were one of the people who created this mess I won't be happy
until you end it. A true reversal is to go from actively supporting it to
actively opposing it. Those people who you empowered to create this
monstrosity need to know that you no longer support this bill or them. That's
the apology I need to see before you will ever get my business

------
WalterSear
You already opened the kimono, douchebaggy. I'm not transfering over SOPA:I'm
transfering ahead of your support for SOPA II.

~~~
a_a_r_o_n
As friends of mine say, it's never over, the line just keeps moving inch by
inch, year by year. Try to get something wildly egregious passed, then fall
back to just a little bit of what you wanted. Then push forward again, fall
back, repeat until toast.

------
digitalsushi
I know that there is a statistical likelihood that as a 32 year old programmer
I am probably a huge cynic. So this is a fun little project for me on a sick
day, to try and come up with a scenario where I can accept their 180 reversal
at face value and find all forgiven.

------
bproper
Repeat - the official post from GoDaddy is already #1

------
iamwil
Ha. At least not right now. I have little faith and trust in the company now.

There is something to the "Don't be Evil" motto as company fountain of youth.
Once a company loses my trust as a core audience/customer of theirs, they'll
have a hard time winning it back.

